# CANTON GLE 409 Verzerren



## Redtower (10. August 2010)

Hi!

Habe vermutlich nen dummes Problem?

Wie Ihr obenen lesen könnt habe ich seit gut 3.Jahren die CANTON GLE 409 Boxen.
So sind die auch nicht gerade schlecht, 
nur ist mir seite meinem umzug in meine neue wohnung vor gut einer woche aufgefallen das die Boxen (beide)bei einigen Frequenzen blöde verzerren.

In der neuen wohnung habe ich Laminat(in der alten hatte ich Paket). 
Und hier habe ich ne schräge im Wohnzimmer.
Mir ist das in der alten wohnung recht selten aufgefallen das NUR die Mitteltöner teils verzerren...
Dachte es läge an der Music, nur habe ich mich da wohl geirrt?!
Wo ich das echt gut hören kann, 
ist bei dem neuen stück von Eminem.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJWJZk56ay8

Dazu muss ich sagen das ich die Boxen hin und wieder recht dolle mal am laufen hatte.
Aber nicht für stunden oder so, 
nur mal für nen guten titel.
Sowas wie David Guetta, Tj Tiesto, und co.

In google habe ich gelesen das die GLE 409 wohl nen frequenzbereich haben sollen wo die mal blöde Verzerren.
Stimmt das?

Nur wieso ist mir das so nie vorher aufgefallen?
Die Hochtöner sind noch 1A und die Bässe auch!
Blöde ist nur das die Mitteltöner verzerren.
Oder habe ich die bei beiden Boxen geplättet?

Die Boxen betreibe ich mit dem YAMAHA HTR 6030 Receiver.

Hat wer ne ahnung was das nun sein kann?
Hatte auch schon nen alten Stereo Vollverstärker versucht,
welcher doch mehr dampf hat, 
aber verzerren tuen die bei dem auch?

Kann ich die Mitteltöner ggf. bei CANTON einschicken?
Wegen GARANTIE!?

5 Jahre geben die ja an Garantie!


----------



## Pokerclock (10. August 2010)

Hier hast du mal den Klirrverlauf der GLE409 (die unteren Wellen, je höher, desto mehr Klirr):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn es nur bei bestimmten Songs auftritt, kann es eine Folge von Clipping sein. Das kann mehrere Gründe haben:

- schlechte Produktion der Songs (Stichwort Loudness War)
- Schwacher Verstärker
- Defekt am Lautsprecher
- zu hohe Lautstärke und deswegen erhöhter Klirr beim Lautsprecher

Wie du oben im Frequenzverlauf sehen kannst hat die GLE409 Probleme im Bereich um 3khz. Das betrifft aber nur den Hochtöner (du bist dir sicher, dass es vom Mitteltöner kommt?)

Möglich ist aber auch, dass es am Song liegt. Treten die Verzerrungen in allen Songs oder in nur bestimmten auf? In allen Lautstärken oder nur bei erhöhten?

Da du den Verstärker gewechselt hast, kann man diesen Grund schon mal ausschließen.

Soweit so gut.


----------



## Redtower (10. August 2010)

Hi!


Also komisch ist hal das die Hochtöner einwandfei sind wie auch die Bässe.
Wenn ich Music vom Film "Fluch der Karibik" laufen lasse, sind da nicht mal nen hauch von verzerrungen. zu hören!

Ab eine Db Lattärke (das steht imer vorne im Display vom Verst. 25db. sind die verzerrungen auch nicht mehr.
Von daher vermute ich halt diese schwäche von Canton gle 409, diese soll ja in einem bestimmten bereich Probleme haben wie du ja auch schon geschrieben hast!

Ich habemir gestern abend noch nen paar testtöne runtergeladen einer ist so Krass (wird vor Gewarnt) diesen nicht zu laut zu machen weil Bass, und Hochton sehr dolle sein sollen.

Was ich im Internet gelesen habe sollen halt die Mitteltöner sein die Probleme haben.

Kann oder soll ich die Mitteltöner ausbauen (die kompleten Boxen versenden werde ich wegen dem Gewicht von gut 20Kg nicht machen)
und nach Canton einschicken?
Ich will nur nicht das die ggf. noch mehr schaden nehmen.
5 Jahre geben die von Canton ja Garantie, fällt das dann auch darein?

Oder sollte ich mir neue Mitteltöner Kaufen?

Wundern tuts mich halt nur das es bei beiden Boxen die Mitteltöner sind die nur bei bestimmten Frequenzen Verzerren.

Klar kanns auch sein das ich das verzerren in der alten wohnung wegen der Raumgröße nicht so dolle gehört habe... 
Sind immerhin ca. 4qm unterschied + Schräge.
Also Räumlichkeit auch anders.

Weist du vielleicht oder wer auch immer wo ich einen Testton mit der problem Frequenz finden kann?
Also einer der weit gefächert ist,
wo ich dann sehen... äh hören kann obs immer oder nun wirklich nur eine Frequenz ist?

Wenn ich laut aufdrehe, 
müsste die Verzerrung doch mehr werden wenn es ein defkt wäre bei beiden Boxen.


----------



## Pokerclock (10. August 2010)

Bevor du irgendetwas ausbaust, bitte kontaktiere vorher den Support bei Canton und schildere denen dein Problem. Auf die Antwort solltest du warten und solange keine handwerklichen Tätigkeiten an den LS vollführen. 

Dort bitte den Links folgen für Sinustöne: http://www.nubert-forum.de/nuforum/ftopic11153.html

Ist schwer von hier aus, ohne das gehört zu haben ein Urteil zu fällen. Ich tippe auf Defekt der LS oder schlichtweg Fehler in der Produktion bestimmter Songs. Das würde erklären, warum du in manchen Songs Verzerrungen hörst und in anderen nicht.

Mir geht das jedenfalls so bei der GLE490. Die offenbart schlechte Quellen gnadenlos. 

Was auch noch sein könnte ist der Anschluss. Sitzen alle Kabel fest? Wie ist die Kette angeschlossen (Cinch analog oder digital)? Vielleicht an dieser Stelle mal etwas experimentieren.


----------



## Redtower (10. August 2010)

Hi!


Ich habe mal ne mail an Canton mit meiner sache geschickt.
Mal sehen was von denen kommt?

Ne so werde ich die noch nicht ausbauen.
Wenn die mir sagen es wäre normal? Hm? Vielleicht dann mal schauen obs ne möglichkeit gibt, was dran zu ändern?

Wegen der Quellen......lade recht viel runter, und das kann dann schonmal schlechter sein.

Aber selbst bei ner DVD "Transformers I" sind immer wieder Frequenzen bei die selbst bei einigen stimmen verzerren.

Wegen der Anschlüsse.

PC an PLASMA TV > DVI zu HDMI.  Sound von Onboard zu Verst. Chinch.
PLASMA TV zu Verst. Chinch. (Nur Ton).
DVD Player zu PLASMA TV HDMI. (Bild u. Ton).
DVD Player zu Verst. (Koaxilkabel).

Verst. zu Boxen mit nem Dicken Boxenkabel.

Mehr kann ich auch nicht sagen.

Wenn meine ach eigen was ******* kling und was nicht..... OK.
Da könnte ich mit leben 

Muss mir nur ann auf dauer wegen gute Quellen was einfallen lassen.
Auf dauer ?  Geht das nicht wirklich. Nervt schon sowas.

UPDATE:

Hier die Antwort auf meine E-Mail an Canton...

"Guten Tag Herr........

besten Dank. 
Leider sind Ferndiagnosen schwer. 
Wir empfehlen für diese Standboxen Verstärker ab ca. 2x150 Watt Sinusleistung. 
Das genannte YAMAHA-Gerät ist uns leider unbekannt. 
Am besten bringen Sie die Boxen einmal zum Händler, 
wo gekauft. 
Einsendung der Mitteltöner zur Analyse (mit Kopie Kaufbeleg)
wäre möglich.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen

xxx
Kundenservice

Canton Elektronik GmbH + Co KG
Neugasse 21-23
61276  Weilrod Niederlauken.....

Man, man, man das mal schenkelklopfer für beinlose.....
Klarmal gerad eben 2 x 20Kg Boxen zum Saturn schleppen? Ja ne schon klar.....
Kundenservice kennen die nicht?
Da zahlste teuer für diedinger und nach gut 3 Jahren haben die vermutlich erschleiß am gange,
und hast von denen her 5 Jahre Garantie.... was bringts? Nix.

Auf meine frage ob mich eine Analyse was kosten würde meinten die ja auch noch ca. 50.-Euro
Die leuchten doch im dunkeln die Canton freggels.....
Sowas bringt mich zur weißglut.....


----------



## Pokerclock (10. August 2010)

Hier mal mit einem Tool das Clipping gemessen beim Eminem Song. Beachte die Werte bei "Peak":




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT

und hier mal zum Vergleich, wie das Aussehen muss. Metallica "Battery". Ein sehr alter Song, aber perfekt abgemischt. Man erkennt es bereits an der Dynamik-Rate.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (10. August 2010)

Redtower schrieb:


> Man, man, man das mal schenkelklopfer für beinlose.....
> Klarmal gerad eben 2 x 20Kg Boxen zum Saturn schleppen? Ja ne schon klar.....
> Kundenservice kennen die nicht?


 Sry, was erwartest Du? dass die bei jedem Doof (damit mein ich nicht Dich, aber es gibt da genug Leute, die nur GLAUBEN, es stimmt was nicht), der meint, etwas stimme nicht, ein Team von 5 Experten zu dem nach Hause schicken? ^^


Die Boxen waren vorher aber bei den gleichen Filmen/Songs o.k., und jetzt nicht mehr? Nur um auszuschließen, dass es nur schon im eigentliche Sound schon drinsteckt und von den Boxen nur "entlarvt" wird. zB wenn ich ne alte Techno CD rauskrame aus Zeiten, in denen kein Schwein nen Sub hatte, und die bei NIEDRIG eingestelltem Sub abspiele, dann denkst Du auch, der Sub sei kaputt, weil der so dröhnt... liegt aber am Track und nicht am Sub, die Producer haben damals den gesamten Bassbereich kaum angepasst, so dass man MIT Sub heutzutage dann zu viel Bass hat.

Hast Du auch mal nen anderen Verstärker probiert? Denkbar wär natürlich auch, dass die Boxen vlt mal zu laut betrieben wurden, oder dass es nur Staub oder so was ist, der bei ganz bestimmten Frequenzen dann eine fiese Schwingung miterzeugt. 

Betrifft es denn beide Boxen im gleichen Maße?


----------



## Redtower (12. August 2010)

Hi!

@ Herbboy!

Also ich habe ja nicht erwartet das sich hier welche auf die socken machen und hier nen BOXEN STOP.... einlegen um zu sehen was die nun haben!

Ich habe die Boxen mit einem anderen Verstärker getestet.
Leider ist es so das es BEIDE Boxen betrifft,
und es wird kein staub sein weil KEIN Staub rein kann in die Mitteltöner.
Die sind im Boxen inneren räumlich getrennt, und die Teller sind nicht mit diesem Stoffbezug wie es einige gibt die sowas haben.

Siehe bilder...

Ja es ist mittlerweile auch bei DVD Filmen so gewesen das stimmen und effekte sowie teils auch die music verzerrt wurden.

Mir wurde von seitens Canton Deutschland gesagt das die Boxen GLE 409 KEINE Probleme haben mit bestimmten Frequenzen...
Auf meine frage weshalb das aber im Internet zu finden sein,
meinte man am Tel. zu mir "Es wird im Internet viel geschrieben wenn der Tag lang ist".

Ehrlich gesagt ists mir auch egal!
Sofern meine Boxen wieder laufen!
Und überlastet habe ich die nicht, weil sonst auch der Hochtöner schrotte wäre so laut Canton Deutschland.
Naja, und d ich weiß was ich mit den gemacht habe und die NICHT überlastet habe, wirds daher nicht kommen!

Die Mitteltöner werden gleich gegen neue Ausgetauscht (Neure Modelle),
und gut ists!

Bin mal gespannt wann die hier ankommen?
Vielleicht ja noch vorm we?
Konnte man mir nicht zu 100% versprechen aber gestetet werden die nicht die alten Teller.

Ich vermute die haben generell zu hohen verschleiß, und wollens nicht zugeben!?


----------



## Herbboy (12. August 2010)

Vlt. isses halt echt nur ne Überempflindlichkeit gegenüber den Soundfiles. Nicht selten benutzen die für bestimmte Effekte und Sounds eine MP3 und denken, das merkt keiner. Hab auch schon nicht grad selten Musik, bei denen 100pro das ein oder andere Percussion-Instrument ein MP3-Sample ist, das "scheppert" leicht verzerrend, auch wenn es kaum auffällt unter den restlichen Instrumenten


----------



## Redtower (13. August 2010)

Hi!

Habe heut ne mail von Canton bekommen.
Die schicken mir nen ersatz am Montag zu.
Nur was die BEIDEN Mitteltöner nun hatten, weiß ich bis jetzt auch nicht.
Werde da aber nochmal nachfragen.

Weil wer Tauscht schon heile dinge um?
Also wenn die heil wären würde ich die ja zurück bekommen.
Und keine neuen!


----------



## Herbboy (13. August 2010)

Vlt. wollen die auch nur, dass der Kunde zufrieden ist und einen weiterempfiehlt   oder 2 neue zuzusenden ist einfach nur billiger, als die alten wirklich Meßtechnsich genau zu untersuchen...


----------



## Redtower (5. September 2010)

Hi @ alls!

Sorry das ich mich erst jetzt melde, hatte ne hand op mit schwierigkeiten.

So, Cantaon hat mir zwei neue modelle der Mitteltöner geschickt.
Klingt wieder wie neu...

Ursache war lauft Canton feinstaub, welcher vom boxen inneren war.
Also feinst holzstaub, welcher sich in die Mitteltöner gesetzt haben soll.

Habe vor dem wieder einbau die Boxen mit nen Leicht feuchent tuch durch gewischt, und siehe da.
Holzstaub!

Schon krass!
Aber naja, das kommt halt bei günstigen Boxen vor, denke ich mal!

Gruß!


----------



## caboose80 (17. Juli 2012)

Auch wenn der Thread schon etwas älter ist, mir hat er sehr geholfen und vielleicht stolpert ja in Zukunft, genau wie ich, wieder jemand darüber.

Ich hatte genau das gleiche Problem, nämlich dass die Mitteltöner (ganz oben) den Ton sehr verzerrt wiedergegeben haben. Leider ist meine 5 jährige Garantie vor 2 Wochen abgelaufen, sodass ich kurzerhand die Schutzverkleidung abgezogen und den Mitteltöner abgeschraubt habe. Durch den Hinweis mit dem feinen Holzstaub habe ich dann kräftig von allen erdenklichen Seiten den Lautsprecher angeblasen, die Membran vorsichtig mit 'nem leicht feuchten Tuch  vom Staub befreit und mal leicht auf die Membran gedrückt um die Beweglichkeit zu überprüfen. Was davon nun geholfen hat, weiß ich nicht, aber es hat geholfen. Die Verzerrung ist vollständig weg.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juli 2012)

@caboose80: bei nur 2 Wochen Abstand zur Garantie, was bei 5 Jahren Garantie ja echt wenig ist, hätten die ja vlt aus Kulanz trotzdem was geregelt - hattest Du denn beim Hersteller angefragt?


----------

